Ask HN: What your scrum/agile style looks like? How would you improve it? - tarikozket
======
jackgolding
Fortnightly Releases, Daily Stand ups, Offshore Dev Team

Monday W1: Iteration Kick Off, Exploratory of Last Iteration

Tuesday W1: Story Workshop (estimate cards)

Wednesday W1: Deployment of Last Iteration

Thursday W1: Retrospective

Friday W1: Story Workshop (estimate cards), Backlog Grooming (plan future
iterations)

Tuesday W2: Story Workshop (estimate cards)

Friday W2: Story Workshop (estimate cards), Backlog Grooming (plan future
iterations), Iteration Planning (Finalise next fortnight's sprint)

It's a lot of meetings but we have hit our targets 10 sprints in a row and we
have only failed to hit our targets when we (as in product) haven't been able
to sign off on cards in a fortnightly fashion.

I'd move daily stand ups to slack but its important to say hello to the
offshore team every day. Our biggest problems are working cross-functionally
internally, surprisingly the offshore user facing digital development team is
the easiest to run (compared to ERP, CRM etc). Managing mockups between an
external UX agency and an offshore team is a bit of a pain too but we are
getting better.

------
andymoe
\- Balanced team (product/design/eng)

\- Team standup

\- Iteration planning once a week. (No sprints, thank you)

\- Retros late in the week preferably with optional beer/wine/cheese & feels.

\- Tests

\- Pairing (PRs are mostly useless)

\- ci/cd

\- PM can click a button to release to prod whenever they want

Change:

\- lean into remote teams/core hours. 9-6 wears on you.

\- Pick stacks more objectively instead of whatever people happen to like.

